# Schuller-Reformed?



## D. Paul (Jan 7, 2006)

I came across an article stating Robert Schuller Jr will be taking the reigns of CC. I was unaware they are of the _Reformed Churches in America_ holding to: *"Three historic confessions--the Belgic Confession, the Heidelberg Catechism, and the Canons of Dort * and *Three historic creeds--the Apostles' Creed, the Nicene Creed, and the Athanasian Creed*

Is my shock justified? Guilt by association does not implicate other RCA churches, of course, but CC is certainly apostate, are they not? But Reformed?

Dr. Matt addressed the "Reformed or Reforming" issue in his audio lecture series but I never would have guessed CC's affiliation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2006)

Lots of churches use words like Reformed and Presbyterian to cover their apostasy. For a helpful discussion of the RCA in particular, see this previous thread  and some the links within it.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> I came across an article stating Robert Schuller Jr will be taking the reigns of CC. I was unaware they are of the _Reformed Churches in America_ holding to: *"Three historic confessions--the Belgic Confession, the Heidelberg Catechism, and the Canons of Dort * and *Three historic creeds--the Apostles' Creed, the Nicene Creed, and the Athanasian Creed*
> 
> Is my shock justified? Guilt by association does not implicate other RCA churches, of course, but CC is certainly apostate, are they not? But Reformed?
> ...



The RCA came to the New World from the Netherlands about 1710 or so. They were pretty orthodox then, but as they adapted to the New world, and as the mother church came under the influence of the Enlightenment in Europe, the RCA declined theologically. When the next wave of Dutch immigrants arrived in the 1850's after the Afscheiding (separating) of 1834 from the mother church, they found the RCA far too boradly evangelical and formed the Christian Reformed Churches in North America.

By the early 20th century, Norman Vincen Peale was a leading light in the RCA. 

The RCA, as a whole, hasn't been a confessional Reformed denomination for a long time.

Yes, there are confessional congregations yet, but they are certainly a small minority. The RCA is a leading member of the NCC and WCC.

rsc


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 7, 2006)

If CC - or Schuller - was representative of Reformed theology... I'd rather be a dispensationalist, thank you very much.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> If CC - or Schuller - was representative of Reformed theology... I'd rather be a dispensationalist, thank you very much.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> If CC - or Schuller - was representative of Reformed theology... I'd rather be a dispensationalist, thank you very much.



 

[Edited on 1-8-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 8, 2006)

It just goes to show how wise the Bard's words were:

"What is in a name? Would a rose by any other name not smell as sweet?"

It seems like so many names/labels/etc. are useless these days.

There's a really nice conservative looking church in our town called, "Westminster Presbyterian Church". Its PCUSA! Go figure...


----------



## Ken S. (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> It seems like so many names/labels/etc. are useless these days.




strongly


----------



## Ken S. (Jan 12, 2006)

Schuller's sunday service - it's really like kinda of SERVICE to bring enjoyments to the audience - has been broadcasting in one of the two free English channel here in HK every sunday morning. Together with other Christian TV programes broadcasted locally, a list of weekly Christian TV programes is being posted and thus advertised in a local mainstream welknown Christian forum called Christian Times(http://www.christiantimes.org.hk/Co...77&Pid=5&Version=0&Cid=220&Charset=big5_hkscs)

Too few recognise Schuller's apostate face though there have been one brave pastor relentlessly shouting, disclosing apostate of the west including Schuller. How horrible! 

That pastor points out that Schuller's positive thinking is actually a form of New Age Movement and a kind of witchcraft. A translation of the exact term he uses can be put as "evil skill", but I think "witchcraft" may be more English.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 12, 2006)

They call themselves 'Dutch Reformed'. 

I


----------



## Ken S. (Jan 12, 2006)

*in need of more behind stories on WCC*



> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> The RCA came to the New World from the Netherlands about 1710 or so. They were pretty orthodox then, but as they adapted to the New world, and as the mother church came under the influence of the Enlightenment in Europe, the RCA declined theologically. When the next wave of Dutch immigrants arrived in the 1850's after the Afscheiding (separating) of 1834 from the mother church, they found the RCA far too boradly evangelical and formed the Christian Reformed Churches in North America.
> 
> By the early 20th century, Norman Vincen Peale was a leading light in the RCA.
> ...




It's my first time to know some behind story of WCC. Your information is valuable to me. I need this sort of information very much. So can anyone give me a more thorough account of WCC's structure? For example, how much of it is apostate, how much is not apostate or unknown? Why there are so many churches, if they do know WCC is apostate, still staying as part of WCC? Why is WCC so powerful? Is there any groups or organizations as organised and wellknown as WCC in the west that is particularly anti-WCC or have/had been kept disclosing WCC's apostate nature and warning the church of Christ all over the world (I just know of two which are ICCC and ACCC ) ?

Look forward to your comments

[Edited on 12-1-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 12-1-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 12-1-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 12, 2006)

The idea of unity is nice but there uniting all the heretical and liberal churchs out there. 

blade


----------

